# Suggestions on how to improve in Autocross.



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally By Clyde
> At the last autox, there were only two places where braking was required in the figure 8. You could enter, go through the double gate and make the first right without brakes. Through the center box and the next gate. On the brakes hard before going through the bottom gate and then on the gas through the next gate, the center box, the gate after that and on the brakes hard again before the right turn that took you back through the double gate the second time. If you were using brakes more often in the 8 you were using them too much or you were seriously off the line.


That is exactly what I did. I did not use the brakes during the offsets, just off-throttle at turn-in and back on throttle; then hard brakes just at the bottom, slowly on the throttle until hard up the 8.

The place I lost time during braking was the first left-hander in the 8. I braked hard *before* the turning left, my line was smooth there, but, thinking after the event, I could have braked harder later and carried the braking in to the turn, get the tail lighter and slide it out a little for earlier application of the throttle as it led to the fastest part of the course the diagonal straight. I am pretty sure, I could have gained .75 to 1 second by doing it right; but... 

The last portion, I was happy with it; until I thought about trailbraking there as well. With trailbraking, I could have gone through it a little faster in that section, but by how much, I am not sure. I do not know also how much my front-end would have bitten or may be I would have heavily understeered. Will never know  

I wish we had telemetry on board :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *TThe place I lost time during braking was the first left-hander in the 8. I braked hard before the turning left, my line was smooth there, but, thinking after the event, I could have braked harder later and carried the braking in to the turn, get the tail lighter and slide it out a little for earlier application of the throttle as it led to the fastest part of the course the diagonal straight. I am pretty sure, I could have gained .75 to 1 second by doing it right; but... *


I saw a lot of cars turning in too early for that left turn at the bottom of the eight. You had to go deeper than a lot of people thought before turn in to get the best run for the short straight through the center box.

The longest section being on throttle was from the start, through the right turn that eventually led to the offsets. You didn't need to fully lift for the offsets, only a little bit.



> *I wish we had telemetry on board :thumbup: *


Geez. I want one really bad. Was hoping for father's day, but I don't think my wife remembered


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Well, I think we hi-jacked the conversation here...:dunno: 

I don't know about you but, I was not as fast in the offsets. The straight within the last portion of the 8, I hit the rev limiter just a second before braking in my last (5th btw) run, which means I was at 60 mph. Not that I could look, but I don't think I was close to that in the offsets.

I wonder if something like a GForce Pro (or what ever it is called) would help or how accurate is it. It might be nice to analyze differences between various cars/drivers after runs


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Check this one out:

Telemetry


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *Check this one out:
> 
> Telemetry *




see link in my last post before this one.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *Well, I think we hi-jacked the conversation here...:dunno:
> 
> I don't know about you but, I was not as fast in the offsets. The straight within the last portion of the 8, I hit the rev limiter just a second before braking in my last (5th btw) run, which means I was at 60 mph.*


No way, no how did you get anywhere close to 60 in the figure 8. Not enough room, not enough space.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> see link in my last post before this one. *


LOL, I did not even realize; sorry.

On the other point: well, I hit the rev limiter on 2nd gear, which is 60 mph in my step :dunno:


----------

